# 20th/21st Century Music and Anselm Kiefer (painter)



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

I am wondering if based on an interest in these paintings anyone could recommend composers or works of the 20th/21st centuries from which to study further. Thanks,


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if I have a decent answer for this, but what I think it's inspiring in Kiefer is his use of textures. He doesn't care for clean drawing, his work have a very materic feeling. So probably I think I would mention composers who have in the same way concentrate on the textures of the sound more than melodies or harmonies.

Stuff like Spiegel (Friedrich Cerha) or Xenakis's Persepolis.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

As a side note, Kiefer is one of those artists whose work is far more impressive when you see it in front of you, instead of photographs. Maybe a parallel would be a composer whose work is far better when heard live compared to a CD recording?

EDIT to add: maybe some of the works of Tan Dun (concerto for paper and orchestra, concerto for water and orchestra, where there is a visual element)?


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Georg Friedrich Haas's music is a decent aural match to these pictures.


----------



## hoodjem (Feb 23, 2019)

Maybe Panufnik or Szymanowski or Lutoslawski?


----------

